# My Pups and other things



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, I am an avid dog lover, often preferring the loving and loyal companionship of my good pups over that of a lot of humans that I know. 

I believe, as Mark Twain (old Sam) once wrote, "Take in a stray dog and make him prosperous and he will never bite you---which is the principle difference between a dog and a man." Or words to that effect. lol!

Anyway, here's a pic of my little Dachshund, Peter. A mini-long hair that is smart as a whip and loves his Mom and Dad (my wife and I) with a fierceness that borders on the incredible. There is no doubt that that little dog would charge a wild bear to protect us, knowing all the while that he was going to get gobbled up in one bite.

Here he is last winter during our one and only snow and wearing his new coat that he got for Christmas. This was his first, fairly big snow and while trying to run through it, he got it all over his nose, which he didn't particularly care for. lol!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My (much bigger) mutt Noggin loves to race around in the snow, especially when it's fresh and fluffy, and he can do his snow plow imitation with his nose. What he _doesn't_ like, though, is if it gets really deep and then it's time to go out there and squat down to "do his business."


----------



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's a pic of our farmhouse, shed, shop...and old Farmall tractor. Ha! One of these days, I gotta' fix that old tractor and move it out of the yard! (My wife is on me about it, go figure!) This was taken during the same snow that Petey's picture was taken in.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cute puppy.  
I love the pic of the Farmall in the snow.  Very pretty.
Thank you for posting.
deb


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I love dogs too. We once had a Black Labrador Retriever that would jump on the sled with our kids and take a ride. We don't get much snow here so it was a real treat for kids and dogs alike when we did get some.


----------



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

Cindergayle said:


> I love dogs too. We once had a Black Labrador Retriever that would jump on the sled with our kids and take a ride. We don't get much snow here so it was a real treat for kids and dogs alike when we did get some.


Ah that is sure a sweet looking one in your picture/avatar space! The dog you spoke of? Or a current sweetheart?


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

The picture is Grace. She is going to be nine in September. She is not the one who went sledding with the kids. That was Butch. He is no longer with us. Grace is a great dog. You can't beat Labs. My other three dogs are terriers. I love terriers also.


----------



## Kevin Gerard (Aug 24, 2009)

Can I ask a funny question?

How do you insert a picture? When I click the insert image button, all I get is this:









Me confused.


----------



## Kevin Gerard (Aug 24, 2009)

Here goes nuthin!


----------



## Kevin Gerard (Aug 24, 2009)

Got it, at least from the web!

Can anyone tell me how to insert a pic from a file folder?

Thanks!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Kevin Gerard said:


> Got it, at least from the web!
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to insert a pic from a file folder?
> 
> Thanks!


You'll have to upload the photo to somewhere on the web so that you can then link to it here by putting the URL to the photo between the IMG tags. You can use sites like Flickr.com or PhotoBucket.com if you don't have access to your own web host. (Just make sure you grab the URL for the actual image on those sites, not the web page that includes the image plus all the other web site junk.)


----------



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

Jane is correct, Kevin... if the picture is already posted somewhere on the web, like Flicker or Imageshack or some place similar, you can use the pic's address to post it here. I usually right click on the pic I want to post, and open it's properties box, from there it shows the picture's URL addy...which I merely highlight and copy. Then I come here and open my reply or post or whatever, and hit the "insert picture" icon in the control bar. When the img /img code appears, the URL address of your picture (that you copied) gets pasted EXACTLY between the two codes. example:

[open img code]*your_picture_address_here*[closing img code]

I hope that helps make it a bit clearer.


----------

